
Smart atomic cloud solves Heisenberg's observation problem - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2017-07-smart-atomic-cloud-heisenberg-problem.html
======
Phithagoras
Paper at
[https://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v547/n7662/full/nature...](https://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v547/n7662/full/nature22980.html)

